# Yet another catchbox, hopefully some new features.



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Thought Id post a little vid of my little quick little catchbox setup.

Cheers all!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a nice portable box, I have a couple of ones similar. Great idea with the bottle cap. I need something more like a jar lid!lol! The bottle cap would last me a long time!!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Essential piece of equipment.Thanks for the tips,making some bottle caps now.rubber advertising keychain fobs work good also.Thanks for the video.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for the kind replies, thought I may have been flogging a dead horse lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks good and great idea with the pop bottle caps.

Now if only I could find a 6" bottle cap, I'd be in business. I guess I need to start aiming smaller anyways


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Great idea bud! I gotta try .. now I feel challenged to break one hahaha .. thanks for the video

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I finally got to see the complete video to play. Your video is very informative, for both beginners and experienced alike. Thanks for helping me solve a couple little flaws on my catch box.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for giving me the incentive I needed to make a catchbox that is a lot lighter and easier to transport. I will try to finish it today and post a picture


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very cool glad it helped!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

This is another smallish box.






Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally done it lol.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like the idea of foam in the back of the catch box


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks I figured that out after beating up the back of so many boxes lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I think I found what seems to be the best cloth to prevent bounce outs( for me anyway” it is a piece of microfiber cleaning towel. It’s 15 inches by 15 inches. So far no bounce outs???? I didn’t have time to put my T shirts in my catch box, so I temporarily put a couple microfiber towel across a dowell rod tah dah???? It worked great. Hope this helps. Thanks BushpotChef !!!!


----------

